
iPhone Nonsensus: Apple's Debt to Bloggers - tambourine_man
https://mondaynote.com/iphone-nonsensus-apples-debt-to-bloogers-cb879589f55e#.3rs6k4qcj
======
kalleboo
As I read this article I thought "wait, didn't Android manufacturers beat
Apple to the dual camera schtick?", and found this article to explain the
differences [http://www.androidcentral.com/how-iphone-7-plus-dual-
camera-...](http://www.androidcentral.com/how-iphone-7-plus-dual-camera-
different-android-cameras)

~~~
addicted
So basically better zoom, which is nice, and more snapchat filters.

Not seeing a reason to upgrade from the 6 yet (other than Apple gracing those
of us who want to actually be able to hold their phones in 1 hand with OIS).

~~~
MBCook
I had a 6 and upgraded. There are a few things:

1\. The camera is much nicer. Besides being newer technology the 7 now has
Optical Image Stabilization which is good for 1-3 stops and should help a ton
in low light.

2\. The phone is at least 2x as fast as the chip in the 6 and you can feel it

3\. It is supposed to get about 2 hours more battery life than a new 6s, so
(especially if your battery is wearing out) there is a good difference there.

4\. Waterproofing is nice for some people.

I'm not saying there is a _need_ but it's a very good upgrade.

------
cableshaft
Maybe people didn't flip their shit about the dual camera because they don't
really see what that adds, necessarily? They just know 'I need a camera to
take a picture'. Maybe if they investigated it more they'd care, or seen
pictures side by side, but for a lot of lay-people (with decent phones), their
phone already takes good-enough pictures for their needs.

------
carlob
[https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/1600/1*8Hmq2oVwZAm...](https://d262ilb51hltx0.cloudfront.net/max/1600/1*8Hmq2oVwZAmwI8YKIe3YRA.png)

Why does it say digital cameras were introduced in 1999? I remember seeing the
first consumer cameras at least a couple of years earlier.

~~~
FigBug
1999 seems to be the first year CIPA tracked digital camera sales. Also, I
hadn t realized how completely digital camera sales have collapsed.

[http://petapixel.com/2015/04/09/this-is-what-the-history-
of-...](http://petapixel.com/2015/04/09/this-is-what-the-history-of-camera-
sales-looks-like-with-smartphones-included/)

------
endymi0n
Telephoto was an interesting choice - in my day to day photographs though I'm
rarely missing zoom capability that's not covered by digital zoom. What _is_
missing though often enough is even better low-light capability. Honestly, I
think most competitors did it right to include a second same-angle monochrome
CCD for better luma SNR. Apple obviously couldn't do this to not look like
followers of the herd. Really interested how it pans out in real life...

~~~
coldtea
> _Telephoto was an interesting choice - in my day to day photographs though I
> 'm rarely missing zoom capability that's not covered by digital zoom_

Most day to day phone photography is portraits (friends etc).

And for them the added 56mm (equiv) lens makes more sense that a 28mm (equiv)
one in regular iPones cameras.

Digital zoom is never a good solution.

